# Litter tray training....



## BlueChi20 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has trained there Chi to use a litter tray or something along those lines? Ideally I want my Chi to go outside, but is it possible to train them to go in a type of litter tray (inside or out?) Has anyone had any experience of this?

Thanks xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I know there are folks on here who have trained their dogs to litter. I tried, with Tango. Basically he hated it. He'd alternately try and eat the little pellets, or just stand there looking at me pitifully, lifting one foot then the other as if to say "what IS this crap I'm standing on?" He wouldn't move, wouldn't squat, wouldn't pee or poop. I don't know how long he'd have stood there if I finally hadn't just lifted him out, even though he was perfectly capable of walking out himself lol! But I got tired of waiting for him. Changed to pee pads and he was a gem after that!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Finn took right to one of those "indoor parks." He is still the only one of the five who will use the park 100% of the time. The rest use the park sometimes, then use the newspaper surrounding the park. I now have a corner of their room dedicated to the park + newspapers, all on top of three layers of plastic, on top of pet-proof laminate flooring. The things we do for our little ones . . . 

The parks are a pain to clean, and I have two so I rotate them.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> just stand there looking at me pitifully, lifting one foot then the other as if to say "what IS this crap I'm standing on?"


LOL that's funny, poor little fella.

We use a litter box for our girls, works great for us.
We have a large under the bed type of tray because dogs tend to like moving around when they're doing thier stuff. We use "yesterday's news" litter, it's the one made out of old news papers. 
My girls did like to eat the pellets when they were younger so when we are at work we use pee pads instead. It was a bit of a game with them trying to sneek a piece into the house (we keep the box in the porch). It was a great opportunity to teach them to "drop it" upon command LOL.
The girls will also go outside in good weather or when were out for a walk etc.

I love it because we don't have to go out when it's cold and snowy.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Shamelle said:


> LOL that's funny, poor little fella.
> 
> We use a litter box for our girls, works great for us.
> We have a large under the bed type of tray because dogs tend to like moving around when they're doing thier stuff. We use "yesterday's news" litter, it's the one made out of old news papers.
> ...


Agreed! Ive used this myself. Works well if its cold outside! Once one gets the jist of what its for usually the rest follow! Just make sure you keep it clean! The best thing ive found is a cat litter tray with a pee pad underneath and put wood shaving in it. This absorbs most the liquids and smells nice when its clean! lol Good Luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I use one of the grass style Potty Patches for mine and they adapted wonderfully!
I definitely recommend the same method that I used. Didn't take much effort on my part and the dogs basically trained themselves.... I had their crate set up so that one side was a clearly designated bed with food dishes and toys; and the grass patch on the other side. Instinctively, wanting to avoid urinating/pooping on their bed, they went to the grass patch to eliminate.
When they were loose in the house, I made sure the patch was always available to them. Since that was the only place they got used to pottying; they'd seek it out.
It's always important to keep an eye on them though initially; so that if they DO start to have an accident, you have the opportunity to pick them up IMMEDIATELY and move them to the right spot (the patch in my case.) This way, you PREVENT any accident from happening. 
Now, we skip the crate part entirely and we just have one patch in the living room and another in our bedroom.
Most people who visit don't really "get" why we have a grass patch which is why I like it, as long as we clean up after the poo it's not that obvious like pads or litter boxes. But, the same method can be used with either type. It's just about helping the dog develop a "substrate preference" where it gets accustomed to only pottying on one kind of surface.
Good luck!!


----------



## BlueChi20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice, think i will definitely give it a go! Just counting down the days till we get her now! 

xxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey uses the Ugodog potty system but she also goes outside, she prefers to poo outside but will come in and pee on on her tray....


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

we are currently in the proccess of trying to get Fiddle to use a litter box. We are only in phase 1 which is putting the puppy pad in the tray (I also got quite a shallow tray) Hopefully I can then scatter some of the pelets in the tray with the pad next week 

We got a recycled paper type, just incase they do try to eat it. Paper should go right through them


----------

